# Burna Boyz



## Razgrut (Oct 22, 2008)

Would it be viable to take 3 12-strong units of Burna Boyz in trukks?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Razgrut said:


> Would it be viable to take 3 12-strong units of Burna Boyz in trukks?


I am not sure I would do that. You can only take the trukk as a dedicated transport and burna boyz can't get it. So, you will be disembarking something to that is small in unit size to make its way across the board. 

I like burna boyz as a concept, but not so much in practicality. However, if I were going to use them, I think I would get a battlewagon for them, take one group, and move them with other battlewagons or trukks. The idea of them as power weapon wielding boyz is neat, but three groups seems to be a bit much.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

A unit of burna boyz in a battlewagon can actually be devastating. The thing is, when putting the template down from a transport, you can count all the guys as firing from the same place. So you put one flamer template down, say on 5 models, but if you have 10 guys firing that means 50 hits. The target unit often isn't there any more.

You don't want all that many burnas though. They don't score and they are useless against people in transports. They can be a useful part of an army but I don't think they make an army on their own.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Someguy. 1 unit in a battlewagon is just fine - awesome in fact. I usually bring 15 plus a mek /w KFF and a burna because I'm sadistic and love hearing that I got 80 hits on that unit of terminators . Realistically, you probably only need 10 unless you are planning on CC.

Even in combat they are great, all with PW and such. Just don't expect them to last long once an opponent has fought em.


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

Three Trukks full of 12 Burna Boyz would be ideal against a Tyranid or Ork team lacking anti-tank. Trukks are so flimsy that they will get destroyed but there's a chance some of them will still make it. Like Someguy said, battlewagons are the way to go, it's just a tad expensive for what the unit can do.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

A single unit of Burna Boyz would be good but I wouldn't go for three - not when Nobz and Lootas are available for the same Elite slot.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Burnas are just way too expensive and fragile to put in a fragile trukk. They are an obvious priority target and av10 open-topped just will not carry them long. However, a unit in a battlewagon is one of the most effective anti-infantry units in the game. Like, amazingly effective. As in, any multi-model unit within about 13" of the battlewagon is going to be wiped off the board. Even just 3 hits from the template with 15 burnas behind it is 45 hits, which will kill about 7 marines, and that's on a bad hit. A good hit on 5-7 models is about average, which wipes out most units in the game.

A KFF mek is also great to stick with them, possibly with a burna of his own. This keeps the vehicle and any near it alive fairly effectively.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> I am not sure I would do that. You can only take the trukk as a dedicated transport and burna boyz can't get it. So, you will be disembarking something to that is small in unit size to make its way across the board.


Afaik you can buy a truck as a dedicated transport for a unit of 30 boys, you just cant get them into it. So that part can actually work fairly well.
Edit: Ignore the gray part, that will teach me not to double check before posting...


But as has been said before, burna boys are a tad to expensive (especially with their lack of armour save) to lug around in trukks.
Even if you go up against a horde army, the AV 10 of a trukk can be fairly easily breached by just firing a volley of bolter / shoota fire into it.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

It would cool if you could, but ork boyz sayz "mobs of 12 or fewer models may take a Trukk as a dedicated transport vehicle". :grin:


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> It would cool if you could, but ork boyz sayz "mobs of 12 or fewer models may take a Trukk as a dedicated transport vehicle". :grin:


ah indeed your right  missed that (never used dedicated vehicles for other units so far)


----------

